# انفراد ( هدية العيد ) لاول مرة برنامج Ezysurf



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
هذا برنامج تقدر تعمل بيه كنتور وقطاعات طولية وعرضية ووكمان يستخدم للتصميم الطرق
والرح والرسومات بداخله .
لاتنسونا بدعائكم

:16:
http://www.4shared.com/file/132367289/fc0cfbec/EZYSURF.html


----------



## surveyor 1983 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى بس لوممكن تعطينا فكرة عن البرنامج وكيفية عمله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

انت تحمله على الاتوكاد عادى جدا ويشتغل من تحت الاوتوكاد


----------



## mostafammy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بس ياريت تشرح كيفيه تحميله على الاتوكاد


----------



## mostafammy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يكمن تحميله مثل تحميل الليسبات


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

لا مش زى الليسبات
انت الى نوع الاوتوكاد اللى عندك ايه وانا ان شاء الله افيدك


----------



## garary (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن البرنامج وكيفية عمله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ماحدش جرب البرنامج والى رايه فيه ايه


----------



## neno-pody_2004 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا جدا علي البرنامج بس انا عندي اتوكاد 2007 
ممكن بس اشتغل علية ازاي 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

من قائمة TOOLS
نختار OPTIONS ثم نختار الرنامج بعد فك الضغط
بعد نكتب على سطر Comand: meuload
يظهر ملف اعمله تحميل تلاقيه نزل على الاوتوكاد
ومنتظر منك الرد


----------



## المهندس أبو السعيد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله في يا اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع و لكن يا ريت ترسل لنا طريقة أو درس في عمله \\وشكرا


----------



## نانسى العزب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير
وارجو التعريف بكيفية العمل بالبرنامج


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس أبو السعيد قال:


> بارك الله في يا اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع و لكن يا ريت ترسل لنا طريقة أو درس في عمله \\وشكرا


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بس الاول تكون عرفت تحمله على الاوتوكاد وبعدين ابعتلك شرح مبسط باللغة الانجليزية مدعم بالرسومات


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

نانسى العزب قال:


> ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير
> وارجو التعريف بكيفية العمل بالبرنامج


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وجميع الاعضاء الاعزاء

بس الاول يا اختى تكونى عرفتى تحملى البرنامج على الاوتوكاد وهابعتلك ان شاء الله الشرح هو باللغة الانجليزية المبسطة جدا ومدعم بالشرح واذا عايزة شرح اكتر مفيش مشكلة:16:


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وعيدك مبارك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك 
وفى انتظار ردودكم واستفساراتكم
ان شاء الله


----------



## garary (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت تشرح كيفيه تحميله على الاتوكاد بشىء من التفصيل.


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليوم نشرح كيف تحميله على الاوتوكاد ان شاء اللهز

1- من قائمة Tools نختار Options فيظهر مربع حوار فنضغط على Add ثم Browse ثم نختار ملف Ezysurf ثم نضغط Ok .

2- نكتب على سطر Command:
كلمة menuload ثم نضغط Enter 
فيفتح مربع حوار نضغط على Browse ثم نختار ملف Ezysurf ثم نضغط Open ثم نختار ملف كتوب عليه menu ثم نضغط Open ثم نختار ملف مكتوب عليه R14 ثم Open ثم يظهر ملف اسمه Ezysurf.msn
نختاره ثم نضغط على Open .

3- تظهر على شاشة الحوار كلمة Load فنضغط عليها ثم نضغط على كلمة Close.

وبذلك يكون اتحمل البرنامج على الاوتوكاد حيث سيظهر بجانب قوائم الاوتوكاد كلمة Esysurf

وانا بانتظار استفساراتكم


----------



## abdolkadr (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
تم انزال البرنامج بنجاح ويبدو انه برنامج جيد جدا







ولكن نرجو ان تتم المعروف معنا وتشرح لنا طريق عمل البرنامج وخياراته وقوائمه بالتفصيل حتى تعم الفائدة 
اجدد شكري


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم شرح كامل مع الرسومات للبرنامج
وفى انتظار استفساراتكم الكريمةhttp://www.4shared.com/file/133185096/88aadf07/MANUAL.html


----------



## garary (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
تم انزال البرنامج بنجاح


----------



## سامح ركابى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير جزاك اللة خيرا بس لسة مشفتش الى انا حملتة من الشرح


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

garary قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز
> تم انزال البرنامج بنجاح


الله يبارك فيك اخى فى الله
والحمد لله ان شرحى المتواضع افادك فى تنزيل البرنامج

اتمنى انك ان شاء الله تنزل الشرح وتألى رايك فيه ايه:16::16::16::14:


----------



## garary (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار الشرح ..............


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى Garary الشرح على الرابط التالى:

http://www.4shared.com/file/133185096/88aadf07/MANUAL.html
وفى انتظار ردك واتعليقاتك واستفساراتك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم

مفيش حد نزل الشرح ولا جرب البنامج وا ايه؟


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة والامة الاسلامية والعربية بخير


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل مشكور ما قصرت الله يعطيك العافي


----------



## سعد السماوي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ROUDS (20 سبتمبر 2009)

تم تحميل البرنامج والشرح وجارى التجربه 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (20 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا البرنامج يعمل مع اتوكاد 2002 وما قبله جيدا اما ما بعد ذلك فلا يتم تحميله على الاوتوكاد


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

hamdy khedawy قال:


> هذا البرنامج يعمل مع اتوكاد 2002 وما قبله جيدا اما ما بعد ذلك فلا يتم تحميله على الاوتوكاد


 انا عندى اوتوكاد 2007 وشغال ولله الحمد تمام التمام

وكل سنة وانت طيب:16:


----------



## HCIVILENG (20 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج رائع جدا... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## metkal (21 سبتمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

:16:


hcivileng قال:


> برنامج رائع جدا... شكرا جزيلا


 
لا شكر على واجب واتمنى لك التوفيق وفى انتظار اى من استفساراتك


----------



## HCIVILENG (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..
بعد التجربه : البرنامج مفيد جدا ولكن احيانا يظهر خطا في ادخال النقاط بدون سبب حيث انه نفس النقاط احيانا يقراها واحيانا لا ! ارجو المساعده..
شكرا....


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

HCIVILENG قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> بعد التجربه : البرنامج مفيد جدا ولكن احيانا يظهر خطا في ادخال النقاط بدون سبب حيث انه نفس النقاط احيانا يقراها واحيانا لا ! ارجو المساعده..
> شكرا....


 مش عارف بس هو البرنامج عايز يقرا ملف اكسل امتداده prn وحاول تخلى المربعات عريضة 
هو شغال معاية ولله الحمد كويس جدا:16:


----------



## HCIVILENG (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخ ناصر على الاجابه.. بارك الله فيك .. 
لي استفسار : 
كيف يمكن عمل الكنتور فقط في مساحات محدده اي على سبيل المثال اذا كان هناك بيت داخل مساحة الكنتور ونريد تجنب رسم الكنتور داخل البيت دون اللجوء لمحو مثلثات ال tin ??
وشكرا...


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

hcivileng قال:


> مشكور اخ ناصر على الاجابه.. بارك الله فيك ..
> لي استفسار :
> كيف يمكن عمل الكنتور فقط في مساحات محدده اي على سبيل المثال اذا كان هناك بيت داخل مساحة الكنتور ونريد تجنب رسم الكنتور داخل البيت دون اللجوء لمحو مثلثات ال tin ??
> وشكرا...


هو البرنامج مش مثل الرامج الكبيرة مثل sdr او الليسكاد

بس ممكن تمسح بعض المثلثات زى ما انت قلت :16:


----------



## علي احمد متقي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

وبارك فيك ونفعك به


----------



## مصطفى المساح (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل بس ممكن نعمل مكتبة للبرامج الى بتعمل تحت الاتوكاد حيث انها كثيرة ومفيدة جدا فى العمل المساحى  وجارى احضار بعض اسماء هزة البرامج وانتم عليكم احضارها


----------



## eng_a (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر والله يقدملك كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## برق الشمال10 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك علي هذا المجهود الرائع ومقبولة هدية العيد


----------



## hhussen100 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء الرسل شرح برامج ايز ى سرف لانى فى اشد الحاجه اليه ياريت باللغه العربيه وده الاميال بتعى[email protected]


----------



## hhussen100 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يا اجونى شرح البرامج ezysurf


----------



## hhussen100 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اتا اعمل على البرامجواعمل خطود كتو وللكن اريد اشرح كامل لبرمج ezysurf ,ولكم خالص احترامى والله انا محتاج شر البرام جدا وده الاميال بتعى[email protected]


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

والله انا مش عندى شرح باعربى بس الشرح الانجليزى سهل جدا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جمييييييييييل جدا بس ان شاء الله يعمل


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*Ezysurf*

أخواني الأعضاء
أرفق لكم المنوال الخاص بهذا البرنامج أسال الله بأن تنتفعوا به
وأسالكم الدعاء


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على ردودكم ومشاركاتكم الجميلة


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب ونفعكم الله به


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
ومزيد من البرامج القيمة


----------



## sabryano (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

شكرا على البرنامج وجارى تجريبه


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

كل عيد وانتا يا برنس سعيد


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## metkal (31 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## tamergogo (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (18 مايو 2010)

يارب يكون نفعكم وتدعولى على طووووول


----------



## fghasd (14 أغسطس 2010)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllldfgssaaaaaaaaaaaathank


----------



## ashraff (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخوان لطفا أحد يعيد رفع هذا البرنامج إذا سمحتم للضرورة:34:


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

البرنامج غير موجد
نرجوا أعادة رفعة
وشكرا لكم سلفا
​


----------



## روني اوسو (10 نوفمبر 2010)

لم اجد الشرح والبرنامج كله غير شغال


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك 
لكن للاسف الملف فى موقع التحميل تالف يا ريت لو يكون فية رابط اخر للتحميل


----------



## م رشدي حموده (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
هذا هو البرنامج فى المرفقات.


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى garary


----------



## فالكون (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ashraff (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حازم اسكندر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على البرنامج 
كل عام وانت والامة الاسلامية بألف خير وعافية
تم التحميل الحمد لله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى جاريرى على اعادة رفع البرنامج وبعتذر للاخوة والله كنت مشغول جدا


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## adel104 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

حاولت تنزيله لكن جاءت هذه الرسالة (ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.) أرجو رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ جاريرى رفعه وتمام التمام
وانا لسة مجرب انزله ونزل


----------



## salamakamels (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد شرح EZysurf شرح كامل من خطوط كنتور مكعبات الحفر والردم اميلي [email protected] وجزاك كل خير


----------



## سامر الشبح (14 مارس 2011)

مشكور بس اذا ممكن كيفيه تنزيل ع الاتوكاد


----------



## كبل (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أيمن سيد سيد على (14 مارس 2011)

يوجد داخل البرنامج شرح تفصيلى ماتيوال


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (14 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم انا كان البرنامج محمل عندي على الاتوكاد وكنت شغال عليه عال العال 
مع العلم انه كان نازل على windows xp + اتوكاد 2009
بعد ذلك حملته على وندوز 7 +اتوكاد 2009 فعلا اشتغل 
لكن بعد ماحذفت 2009 ونزلت 2010 بطل يشتغل وصار يعطيني (ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.) زي ماوضح الاخ الكريم اتمنى تساعدوني


----------



## redaali2011 (14 فبراير 2012)

يجماعه البرنامج ده كويس جدا بس لفه اتنزيل الاحدايات على الاوتوكاد وعلى فكره المفروض بدام تطوع وحط البرنامج انه يشرح هوه بيعمل ايه


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (15 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا غالى تم التحميل 
والقائمة تعمل بنجاح على اتوكاد 2008 ولكن اريد الشرح للبرنامج


----------



## adel104 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 فبراير 2012)

ممكن شرخ عربى مدعم بالصور


----------



## gouda shousha1 (11 مارس 2014)

البرنامج سهل ومفيد ويمكننا من عمل شبكية وكنتور وبروفيل للطريق ولكن القطاعات العرضية مطلوب شرحها


----------



## بيمن وفيق (25 فبراير 2015)

اخي الكريم ممكن رفع المف الخاص بشرح البرنامج مرة اخري وشكرا


----------



## khlio kolo (30 مارس 2015)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## لؤي سوريا (31 مارس 2015)

هذه النسخة من جهازي 
وأعيد رفعها على هذا المنتدى
حمل المرفقات أسفل
لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (31 مارس 2015)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (31 مارس 2015)

ممكن عمل البرنامج وعندي اوتوكاد 2015


----------



## لؤي سوريا (1 أبريل 2015)

أنا رفعته على سيرفر المنتدى وليس رابط خارجي
يجب عليك تسجيل الدخول لهذا المنتدى ثم تحميل المرفق السابق
- نعم يعمل على 2015 ... أنا أستخدم البرنامج على أتوكاد 2015


----------



## kazali016 (2 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

